# Close To SHTF this summer



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

After the storms we had this summer we lost power for 5 days, some of the people around where I live had it out for longer. I got up the mourning after it happend at 3am to get gas and a few things then went to work. ( yep we had power and had to feed a lot of the county) On my way home the lines at the gas stations that had power were 20 cars or more long and the few stores with power were packed. But because I got up early I didnt wait at all. So my suggestion in another SHTF is to get out and get what you need as soon as you can and get it to your bug in/out location. A lot of you already know this but in my own experience its true.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

That is why I live at my BOL and why my preps are not dependent on electricity or gasoline.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

kejmack said:


> That is why I live at my BOL and why my preps are not dependent on electricity or gasoline.


well... mine ARE electricity dependent, but I make my own so it's not such a big deal.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Or..... Be prepared enough where you don't need anything for a few weeks. 

When the tornado hit our business and hit our nearby town, I had everything that I needed. Tank was full so I could drive to get MIL, enough food etc the we didn't need to go anywhere. As I went to pick MIL up, lines coming out of gas stations that were operating and armed folks at the tanks, sheriffs officers at some of the larger ones especially in the 'urban' areas. 

If anything, have two weeks worth of stuff. Power should be back on by then in some natural disaster situation. and of course we all prep for no power at all....so we can make it beyond.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Or..... Be prepared enough where you don't need anything for a few weeks.
> 
> When the tornado hit our business and hit our nearby town, I had everything that I needed. Tank was full so I could drive to get MIL, enough food etc the we didn't need to go anywhere. As I went to pick MIL up, lines coming out of gas stations that were operating and armed folks at the tanks, sheriffs officers at some of the larger ones especially in the 'urban' areas.
> 
> If anything, have two weeks worth of stuff. Power should be back on by then in some natural disaster situation. and of course we all prep for no power at all....so we can make it beyond.


I agree, after this summer I decided my 72 hour bag was just not enough. We have city water and it was still working thanks to generators but it made me to stop and think about what if we didnt have it? Im closing in on a weeks worth of food and water. With four people in the family and not a great income it takes about two weeks for me to add a day of preps, but they are starting to add up. Im good for 5 days of water and have four days of food on the preping shelf and of course my day to day food. Man all that water takes up some space LOL


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

With economy like it is we end up eating what we stock up.We try to keep soem in the pantry but mostly we are working on garden.I realize that its hard to feed your family with just a garden,but some did it in the depression era.We have 5 chickens for eggs.I'm saving for that water pump they advertise here too.Planning on trying to grow food for chickens to eat.I have some sprouts.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

We are snowed in a month or two every year often without power. It is our time to enjoy the peaceful stillness of winter reaping the rewards of our efforts. With quite walks in the forest or curled up with a warm fire listening to tunes or watching a movie.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

biobacon said:


> So my suggestion in another SHTF is to get out and get what you need as soon as you can and get it to your bug in/out location.


My suggestion is to have it NOW........Lonnnnnng before a "another SHTF" arrives!


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

LincTex said:


> *My suggestion is to have it NOW........Lonnnnnng before a "another SHTF" arrives!*


Worth repeating


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

LongRider said:


> We are snowed in a month or two every year often without power. It is our time to enjoy the peaceful stillness of winter reaping the rewards of our efforts. With quite walks in the forest or curled up with a warm fire listening to tunes or watching a movie.


That sounds wonderful! Very jealous!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> With economy like it is we end up eating what we stock up.We try to keep soem in the pantry but mostly we are working on garden.I realize that its hard to feed your family with just a garden,but some did it in the depression era.We have 5 chickens for eggs.I'm saving for that water pump they advertise here too.Planning on trying to grow food for chickens to eat.I have some sprouts.


If you really want the chickens to have plenty to eat then start composting, and let them scratch up the bugs & larvae. :2thumb:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

biobacon said:


> I agree, after this summer I decided my 72 hour bag was just not enough. We have city water and it was still working thanks to generators but it made me to stop and think about what if we didnt have it? Im closing in on a weeks worth of food and water. With four people in the family and not a great income it takes about two weeks for me to add a day of preps, but they are starting to add up. Im good for 5 days of water and have four days of food on the preping shelf and of course my day to day food. Man all that water takes up some space LOL


water filtration/distillation equipment will save space, but don't skimp, buy 'the good stuff'


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

LongRider said:


> We are snowed in a month or two every year often without power. It is our time to enjoy the peaceful stillness of winter reaping the rewards of our efforts. With quite walks in the forest or curled up with a warm fire listening to tunes or watching a movie.


Been there done that and it, as we say in the south, "Broke me from sucking eggs..." :gaah:

Winter of '75-'76 I spent in Wyoming. Cabin bound for 2 1/2 months. Had plenty of everything, but cabin fever just about got us. Back then books, writing and trying to get outside from time to time was the best we could do. No movies to watch, no tv, only a shortwave radio to catch news on from time to time. I would think it would be similar today in an EMP event.

One winter was enough. Had it's beauty no doubt, but I'll stick to my 10 month growing season&#8230;:2thumb:

Jimmy


----------

